# Don't buy that DVD recorder just yet!!



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I thought I should share what I find surfing the Web today.
Here is a little something to depress you if you recently spent the big bucks for a DVD recordable drive


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't think it's a big deal at this time. Blue ray technology has many technical hurdles to over come before it becomes a viable format. Also, anything recorded on current DVD writers will play on blue ray units just like regular DVD's.

I have been thinking about buying a DVD writer and will still probably do it. With 31 Million DVD players in homes, it will be a LONG time before blue ray players "take over".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Blue Ray is still years away from being a viable technology. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Figure several years and five figures, IF they can get the blue laser stabilized.


----------

